# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Παντελής [Pantelis, HMS Jasper]

## Haddock

Καταρχήν, να ευχαριστήσω τον έσπερο για τη "διαλεύκανση της υπόθεσης". Η πλώρη της φωτογραφίας μου θυμίζει τα Ιταλικά ποστάλια των επανορθώσεων (Μιαούλη, Κανάρης κλπ). Από την άλλη μεριά μου φαίνεται ότι η πλώρια χωρητικότητα είναι μικρή σε σύγκριση με τα προαναφερθέντα σκαριά. Μπορεί κάποιος να μας διαφωτίσει; Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι αρχές δεκαετίας 1960 (με κάθε επιφύλαξη).

peiraias1960.jpg
Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ντάνα δεξιά πρώτο πρώτο διακρίνεται η πλώρη κάποιου "λόρδικου" (μετασκευασμένης θαλαμηγός). Να είναι το Γλάρος, το Πίνδος ή κάποιο άλλο;

----------


## esperos

Καταρχήν,  Paroskayak,  σωστά  υποθέτεις  ότι  δεν  είναι  κανένα  από  τα  Ιταλικά  γιατί  οι  μπίγες  βλέπουν  προς  πλώρα  αλλά  και  οι  σειρές  των  στηριγμάτων  τεντών  είναι  μόνο τρεις  ενώ στα  Ιταλικά  είναι  περισσότερες.  Πράγματι  Ελληνίς  υπάρχει  δεξιά  ένα  Λόρδικο  που  νομίζω,  πρέπει  να  είναι  το  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ  λίγο  μετά  την  αγορά  του  από  τον  Χαράλαμπο  Λαγά.  Εάν  αυτό  στέκει  τότε  είμαστε  στο  1959 ή  1960. Η  πρώτη  πιθανότητα  που  σκέφτηκα  λοιπόν,  είναι  η  πλώρη  να  είναι  του  ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ.

----------


## nautikos

> Η πρώτη πιθανότητα που σκέφτηκα λοιπόν, είναι η πλώρη να είναι του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ.


Πολυ σωστος ο_ εσπερος_. Μετα την σκεψη του και καποιες φωτο, διαπιστωσα οτι προκειται σιγουρα για το *Παντελης*.

----------


## Leo

Χαίρομαι να σας διαβάζω φίλοι Έσπερε και Ελληνίς. Μου  δημιουργείτε όμως ένα άγχος στο τι βλέπετε δεξιά...... στη φωτογραφία του paroskayak. Ετσι προληπτικά έκλεισα ένα ραντβού στον οφθαλμίατρο  :Razz: .... Εγώ βλέπω φορτηγά και μετά βίας κάτι τις άλλο στην ντάνα, όμως πια σχέση μπορεί να έχει η πλώρη του  Παντελής με το Μαριλένα Έσπερε? Όταν το πήρε ο Λαγάς το Μαριλένα του έκανε μετασκευές? Θυμάμαι το Μαριλένα με σπαθάτη πλώρη ενώ ο Παντελής ήταν κακομούτσουνος... Τι με μπερδεύει? (μην μου πείτε τα μάτια μου ε?  :Very Happy: )

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Leonard,  δεν  χρειάζεται  να  πας  καθόλου  στον  οφθαλμίατρο θα  σου  λύσω  εδώ  το  πρόβλημα.  Η  αναφορά  στο  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ,  που  μάλλον  φαίνεται  η  πλώρη  του  στην  φωτογραφία,  έγινε  γιατί  προσδιορίζει  χρονικές  συντεταγμένες  για  να  προσδιορίσουμε  και  τα  πλοία  που  εδραστηριοποιούντο  αντίστοιχα. Τώρα  όσον  αφορά  το  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ,  επειδή  υπάρχει  αντίστοιχο  thread,  θα  σε  παραπέμψω  εκεί  για  τα  υπόλοιπα.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Είπα να ανοίξω το θέμα με το καράβι αυτό, μιας και, όπως είδα, δεν υπάρχει κάτι στο site. Αν έκανα λάθος, κάντε τη σχετική μεταφορά. 
Στα Miramar και στο νορβηγικό δεν βρήκα τίποτε για το παρελθόν του και την τύχη του :Confused: 
Ιδού δύο φωτογραφίες. Αναγνωρίζει κανείς τα λιμάνια; :Confused:  

pandelis1b.jpg

pandelis3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ήταν ένα από τα λίγα επιβατηγά βαπόρια της εταιρείας Ατμοπλοϊα Αφών Φουστάνου. Τα άλλα πλοία που πέρασαν από τα χέρια τους ήταν το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ και το ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ. 

Ο ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως ναρκαλλιευτικό τύπου Auk. Το αμερικάνικο του όνομα ήταν ΒΑΜ 29 αλλά παραδώθηκε το 1944 ως HMS JASPER για το Αγγκικό ΠN.

Από το www.navsource.org μαθαίνουμε τα παρακάτω: 




> Laid down 5 March 1943 as *BAM-29* by the Associated Shipbuilders, Seattle, WA; Named *Garnet*; Launched 20 June 1943; Renamed *Jasper* in April 1944; Completed and transferred to Great Britain as *HMS Jasper (J 407)*, 12 August 1944; Returned to U.S. custody 24 December 1946 at England; Sold to Greek interests in 1947 and renamed *Pandelis*. Fate unknown. 
> *Specifications:* Displacement 945 t.; Length 184' 6"; Beam 33'; Draft 9' 9"; Speed 14.8 kts.; Complement 104; Armament one 3"/50 dual purpose gun mount, two twin 40mm gun mounts, two single 20mm gun mounts, two dcpth charge tracks, five depth charge projectiles; Propulsion two 1,710shp Cooper Bessemer GSB-8 diesel engines, National Supply Co. single reduction gear, two shafts.


Κάποια αδελφάκια του υπηρετούσαν ως πρόσφατα για τα ΠΝ του Μεξικού και των Φιλιπίνων.

Ο ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1968 οπότε παροπλίστηκε στα Αμπελάκια. 
Στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου 1971 μπατάρισε λόγο εισροής υδάτων και δεν ανελκύστηκε ποτέ.

----------


## Haddock

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι μάλλον στην Τήνο και διακρίνεται το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ των Τυπάλδων.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "Παντελής" στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία του Καπεταν-Αντρέα είναι δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Σάμου (Βαθύ).
Η φωτογραφία αυτή κοσμεί κεντρικό πρακορείο στο Βαθύ.

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι στην Τήνο, όπως επισημαίνει και ο paroskayak.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading several other photos of *Pantelis* from my collection. Some of them maybe in other threads of this site but I do not remember them

Pantelis2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more photo of *Pantelis* from my collection. 

Pantelis3.jpg

*Pantelis* in Syros

Pantelis at Syros.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαίσιες εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής.
Σαν να είναι βγαλμένες μέσα από τα όνειρά μας.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε, για μία ακόμα φορά, πάρα πολύ.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στην πρώτη από τις τρεις φωτογραφίες, το πλοίο είναι το *"Δέσποινα".*
Το *"Δέσποινα"* ("Ευαγγελίστρια") που παλεύει με τα κύματα.
Εικόνα τόσο συνηθισμένη εκείνη την εποχή.
Βασανιστική για τους επιβάτες, ..... αβανταδόρικη για τους φωτογράφους.

----------


## Apostolos

> I am uploading several other photos of *Pantelis* from my collection. Some of them maybe in other threads of this site but I do not remember them
> 
> Pantelis2.jpg


I think that, this vessel is not the Pantelis...

----------


## esperos

Μια  παράκληση  στον  φίλο  Ellinis  να  διορθώσει  το  πρώην  όνομα  του  πλοίου  προς  αποφυγήν  εσφαλμένων  εντυπώσεων  στο  forum.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εξαίσιες εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής.
> Σαν να είναι βγαλμένες μέσα από τα όνειρά μας.
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστούμε, για μία ακόμα φορά, πάρα πολύ.
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στην πρώτη από τις τρεις φωτογραφίες, το πλοίο είναι το *"Δέσποινα".*
> Το *"Δέσποινα"* ("Ευαγγελίστρια") που παλεύει με τα κύματα.
> Εικόνα τόσο συνηθισμένη εκείνη την εποχή.
> Βασανιστική για τους επιβάτες, ..... αβανταδόρικη για τους φωτογράφους.


This is an interesting point and it has been discussed in other sites by other contributors. I believe it is Pantelis and not Despoina although the cuts were similar. I have seen big debates on this matter.

Personally, I saw *Pantelis* numerous times in Piraeus, although I never traveled with her. I think this is the ship

----------


## esperos

> This is an interesting point and it has been discussed in other sites by other contributors. I believe it is Pantelis and not Despoina although the cuts were similar. I have seen big debates on this matter.
> 
> Personally, I saw *Pantelis* numerous times in Piraeus, although I never traveled with her. I think this is the ship


Niko,  your  first  picture  shows  DESPINA  the  other  two  show  PANDELIS.  There was  a  fundamental  difference,  DESPINA had  one  stack  and  PANDELIS  had  two.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια παράκληση στον φίλο Ellinis να διορθώσει το πρώην όνομα του πλοίου προς αποφυγήν εσφαλμένων εντυπώσεων στο forum.


Eυχαριστούμε για την επισύμανση, μόλις διόρθωθηκε!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Schedules of _Pantelis_ and _Despoina_ on August 12, 1959

19590812c PandDesp.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Distinguished naval engineer _Alexandros Philippou_ (His son Konstantinos: Correction below) discusses his concerns during the conversion and inspection of _Pandelis_ (from his 2007 memoirs)
Pantelis by Filippou.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Distinguished naval engineer _Alexandros Philippou_ discusses his concerns during the conversion and inspection of _Pandelis_ (from his 2007 memoirs)
> Pantelis by Filippou.jpg


Πρόκειται  για  τον  ναυπηγό  κύριον  Κωνσταντίνον  Φιλίππου  και  όχι  τον  πατέρα  του  Αλέξανδρον  Φιλίππου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρόκειται  για  τον  ναυπηγό  κύριον  Κωνσταντίνον  Φιλίππου  και  όχι  τον  πατέρα  του  Αλέξανδρον  Φιλίππου.


Exeis apoluto dikaio. La0os mou. To dior0wnw!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ένας μεγάλος πολιτικός , ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής στη γέφυρα του "ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ". Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το αρχείο του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ Β. ΦΟΥΣΤΑΝΟΥ και δημοσιεύτηκε στο "GK" της εφημερίδας "Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ" στις 7/6/2009.*

----------


## Rocinante

Επειδη του Πεππα του αρεσουν οι εικονες απο την παλαιοτερη Ελλαδα να του αφιερωσω αυτη την επεισοδειακη αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο τον Πειραια που βρηκα στο Tinos.biz. 
Απολαυστε το  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Επειδη του Πεππα του αρεσουν οι εικονες απο την παλαιοτερη Ελλαδα να του αφιερωσω αυτη την επεισοδειακη αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο τον Πειραια που βρηκα στο Tinos.biz. 
> Απολαυστε το


To apelausa.     Wraiotato.   Kai xereis x0es to vrady akouga
thn Mantam Sousou you Dhmhtrh Psa0a
Oloidi h kyria

N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Παντελη* και του *Δεσποινα* στις 29 Μαρτιου 1958, στις 25 Μαιου 1960 και στις 10 Αυγουστου 1960..   Δεν αλλαζαν και πολυ

19580329 PAntelisDespoina.jpg
19600525 PantelisDespoina.jpg
19600810 DespPAntel.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Στην εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 13ης Αυγούστου 1963 δημοσιεύτηκε η είδηση για προσάραξη του Παντελής έξω από την Κάλυμνο. Η μόνη αμφιβολία για την ταυτότητα του πλοίου είναι ο χαρακτηρισμός ως ατμόπλοιο.

Το δημοσίευμα είναι από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνηκής Βιβλιοθήκης:

1963 08 13 Ελευθερία σελ 8.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι στο άρθρο αναφέρεται και κάποιο ΚΟΡΗΣΣΙΑ, ο πρόγονος δηλαδή των ΙΟΥΛΙΣ ΚΕΑΣ στη γραμμή της Κέας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι στο άρθρο αναφέρεται και κάποιο ΚΟΡΗΣΣΙΑ, ο πρόγονος δηλαδή των ΙΟΥΛΙΣ ΚΕΑΣ στη γραμμή της Κέας.


Το *Κορησσια* το θυμαμαι
Ηταν ενα μικρο καραβακι που πηγαινε κυριως απο το Λαυριο στην Κεα γυρω στα 1965

Korissia1.jpg
Korissia2.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Το ένθετο περιοδικό "Κ" της Καθημερινής της 20/9/2009 είχε αφιέρωμα στον ποιητή Γιάννη Ρίτσο, με παράθεση πολλών όμορφων φωτογραφιών, μεταξύ των οποίων και αυτή στην οποία σε γκρο πλαν απεικονίζεται η γυναίκα και η κόρη του ποιητή, μάλλον στη Σάμο.  :Very Happy: 
Στη σχετική λεζάντα γράφεται από λάθος (ή από το γνωστό μπέρδεμα μεταξύ των δύο πλοίων) ότι η εν λόγω αναμνηστική φωτογραφία είναι "_μπροστά από το ¨Δέσποινα"_. :| 



padelis2.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στους Nicholas Peppas, Natalia, TSS Apollon, Roi Baudoin και Haddock.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτη η φωτο ειναι δωρο, γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη κατασκευαζω το μοντελο του και ηθελα να δω την πρυμη του γιατι υπαρχει ασαφεια για το πως ηταν.Ευχαριστω

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Aυτη η φωτο ειναι δωρο, γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη κατασκευαζω το μοντελο του και ηθελα να δω την πρυμη του γιατι υπαρχει ασαφεια για το πως ηταν.Ευχαριστω


 
  Ben, καλή επιτυχία με το μοντέλο. Περιμένουμε να καμαρώσουμε  το αποτέλεσμα... 
  Αν, πάντως, πιστεύεις ότι θα κάνει κάποια διαφορά ως προς τις λεπτομέρειες, τότε να σκανάρω την φωτο στην original διάσταση του περιοδικού, δηλ. λίγο πιο μικρή και ελάχιστα πιο καθαρή...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω  τον φιλο καπεταν αντρεα  για το ντοκουμεντο που μας χαρισε  αλλα και για την αφιερωση. 
Για τον φιλο Ben Bruce καλη επιτυχια (την θεωρω δεδομενη) και θα περιμενουμε να δουμε το μοντελο του Παντελης.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Καπεταν Αντρέα*, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Πολύ όμορφο ντοκουμέντο.
Πολύ τρυφερή φωτογραφία.

Φίλε *BEN BRUCE*, καλή επιτυχία στην νέα σου δημιουργία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 13ης Αυγούστου 1963 δημοσιεύτηκε η είδηση για προσάραξη του Παντελής έξω από την Κάλυμνο. Η μόνη αμφιβολία για την ταυτότητα του πλοίου είναι ο χαρακτηρισμός ως ατμόπλοιο.
> 
> Το δημοσίευμα είναι από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνηκής Βιβλιοθήκης:
> 
> 1963 08 13 Ελευθερία σελ 8.JPG


Κι αλλη μια εφημεριδα με νεα του ιδιου ατυχηματος

19630813 PAntelis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα αδελφακια στις 24 Νοεμβριου 1961

19611124 Despoina Pantelis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια παλια και ενδιαφερουσα ανακοινωση για τα δρομολογια του *Παντελη* στις 14 Ιουλιου 1957
ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ!!

19570714 Pantelis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Distinguished naval engineer _Constantinos Philippou_  discusses his concerns during the conversion and inspection of _Pandelis_ (from his 2007 memoirs)
> Pantelis by Filippou.jpg


Προβληματα με τον *Παντελη* στις 1 Απριλιου 1957.  Ο κ. Φιλιππου τα ειχε πει στο βιβλιο του

1957041 Pantelis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο Roi Baudoin ανοιξε το θαυμασιο λευκωμα με τιτλο <Μυκονος του Θεοκλητου Τριανταφυλλιδη> και μου εδωσε το εναυσμα να ξεφυλλισω και εγω.....
Ταξιδευοντας λοιπον αποψε στις σελιδες του ιστορικου αυτου λευκωματος σταματησα στην παρακατω φωτογραφια την οποια θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας......

παντελης.jpg

*-το πλοιο παντελης μπαινει στο λιμανι
-η σκαλα κατεβαινει οι λατζες προσεγγιζουν (1961)

*το ξεφυλλισμα συνεχιζεται.....

Toujours en navigant  Pantelis

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη εικονα απο το θαυμασιο αυτο λευκωμα! Σιγουρα το ξεφυλλισμα του εχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε  Ben Bruce

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυστυχως το συνημμενο αρχειο δεν δουλευει... αλλα η μουσικη ειναι απιθανη... Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου τραγουδια οταν ημουν μικρος, This magic moment  με τους Drifters!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Έχεις δίκιο. Για αυτό προσπάθησα να το διαγράψω, όπως και έγινε, αλλά εσύ πρόλαβες και το είδες! Για να δούμε τώρα: 

Ο εθνάρχης ή "εθνάρχης", όπως προτιμάτε, φθάνει στη Ρόδο με τον Παντελή. Είμαστε στα 1960, υποθέτω στο πλαίσιο προεκλογικής εκστρατείας...

ethnarchis 2.jpg


Πηγή: Ιδιωτική Συλλογή

Ακούμε: Drifters, _"This magic moment"_, ειδικά αφιερωμένο στον Nicholas Peppas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A73f2AzKBAY

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχεις δίκιο. Για αυτό προσπάθησα να το διαγράψω, όπως και έγινε, αλλά εσύ πρόλαβες και το είδες! Για να δούμε τώρα: 
> 
> Ο εθνάρχης ή "εθνάρχης", όπως προτιμάτε, φθάνει στη Ρόδο με τον Παντελή. Είμαστε στα 1960, υποθέτω στο πλαίσιο προεκλογικής εκστρατείας...
> 
> ethnarchis 2.jpg
> 
> 
> Πηγή: Ιδιωτική Συλλογή
> 
> Ακούμε: Drifters, _"This magic moment"_, ειδικά αφιερωμένο στον Nicholas Peppas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A73f2AzKBAY



Αυτη πρεπει να ειναι απο το ιδιο πακετο οπως μια προηγουμενη φωτογραφια που ειδαμε εδω




> Ένας μεγάλος πολιτικός , ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής στη γέφυρα του "ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ". Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το αρχείο του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ Β. ΦΟΥΣΤΑΝΟΥ και δημοσιεύτηκε στο "GK" της εφημερίδας "Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ" στις 7/6/2009.


Πηγη:  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=23


Και εδω ο Ben E. King  των Drifters  σε ηλικια 70 ετων τραγουδαει το ιδιο τραγουδι... Αχ πως γερασαμε
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REX3u...eature=related

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αυτη πρεπει να ειναι απο το ιδιο πακετο οπως μια προηγουμενη φωτογραφια που ειδαμε εδω


 
Μπορεί να είναι από το ίδιο πακέτο, αλλά η πηγή μου δεν είναι ο Φουστάνος. Πάντως, όπως φαίνεται και στην πιο κάτω φωτο, ο Καραμανλής μάλλον φορά σκούρα γραβάτα, ενώ στη φωτο του Φουστάνου πρέπει να είναι ανοικτόχρωμη. 
Μπορεί βέβαια ο ήλιος να κάνει τα παιχνιδάκια του...  :Very Happy: 

ethnarchis .jpg

Αφιερωμένη: Σε όλα τα καλά παιδιά του naftilia!

Πήγή: Ιδιωτική συλλογή

Ακούμε: _Some kind of Wonderful,_ από τουςDrifters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ui6Kq4tcLs 

Στο βίντεο εικονίζεται ο συγχωρεμένος Patrick Swayze, ο οποίος έφυγε νωρίς...  :Sad:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλοπρεπης _Παντελης_, φαινεται πολυ μεγαλυτερος απο οτι ηταν!
Φιλμ επικαιρων του Εθνικου Οπικοακουστικου Αρχειου

15 Αυγουστου 1959 στην Τηνο

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...918&thid=13227

Ακουμε:  Θελω να πιω απ' το ποτηρι σου (1959) του Ανδρεα Χατζηαποστολου με την Ναντια Κωνσταντοπουλου. Διευθυνει ο Τακης Μωρακης
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Loj8YY1LrmI

Earth Angel (1959), with Johnny Tillotson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvxNhVXaEp4


Pantelis.JPGPantelis2.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο εθνάρχης ή "εθνάρχης", όπως προτιμάτε, φθάνει στη Ρόδο με τον Παντελή. Είμαστε στα 1960, υποθέτω στο πλαίσιο προεκλογικής εκστρατείας...
> 
> ethnarchis 2.jpg
> Πηγή: Ιδιωτική Συλλογή


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, νομίζω πως δεξιά από τον "εθνάρχη" είναι ο περίφημος πλοίαρχος του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ, ο Γιώργος Μπέης. 

Κατα τ' άλλα μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία όπου βλέπουμε και λεπτομέρειες του πλοίου, όπως τον προβολέα κάτω από τη γέφυρα, το κόκκινο φανάρι στην άκρη του φτερού και άλλα.

----------


## Joyrider

Μου ξυπνήσατε μνήμες από τα παλιά μόλις διάβασα το νήμα.Το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ήταν το πρώτο βαπόρι που έπιασε ο πατέρας μου δόκιμος το 1958, όταν βγήκε το 1961 για το δίπλωμα έφυγε στα ποντοπόρα φορτηγά και δεν ξαναγύρισε στην ακτοπλοϊα.Πάντα τον θυμάμαι να μου λέει ιστορίες για το Παντελής και το Δέσποινα τα πρώτα "μεγάλα" βαπόρια που έκαναν δρομολόγια στο νησί του.
Κάποτε ένα καλοκαίρι είχαμε πάει στή Σάμο το νησί καταγωγής του με το Σάμαινα της τότε ΑΝΤΕΣΙ με πολύ θάλασσα στο Ικάριο και τον θυμάμαι να κάθεται σε μιά καρέκλα στο κατάστρωμα και να βρέχεται από το νερό που έφτανε επάνω και τη μάνα μου να του φωνάζει αφού φοβόταν (στεριανή από την ορεινή Πρέβεζα γαρ), θυμάμαι να της λέει "άσε με καημένη, δεν είχες ταξιδέψει ποτέ με το Παντελής..."


Θα του δείξω το νήμα αύριο να μου πεί καμιά ιστορία αν θυμάται...Να είστε καλά !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .........................
> Κάποτε ένα καλοκαίρι είχαμε πάει στή Σάμο το νησί καταγωγής του με το Σάμαινα της τότε ΑΝΤΕΣΙ με πολύ θάλασσα στο Ικάριο και τον θυμάμαι να κάθεται σε μιά καρέκλα στο κατάστρωμα και να βρέχεται από το νερό που έφτανε επάνω και τη μάνα μου να του φωνάζει αφού φοβόταν (στεριανή από την ορεινή Πρέβεζα γαρ), θυμάμαι να της λέει "άσε με καημένη, δεν είχες ταξιδέψει ποτέ με το Παντελής..."
>  ..............


Απιθανο!   

Μας λειπουν τετοιες μαρτυριες απο τους παλιους (αν και ειμαι της ιδιας ηλικιας με τον πατερα σου)

----------


## Joyrider

> Απιθανο! 
> 
> Μας λυπουν τετοιες μαρτυριες απο τους παλιους (αν και ειμαι της ιδιας ηλικιας με τον πατερα σου)


 
Θα προσπαθήσω αγαπητέ φίλε να τον κάνω να μου πεί κάποια ιστορία και φυσικά να την παραθέσω εδώ.Είναι γεννηθής το 1940 στο Καρλόβασι της Σάμου, και κάποιες φορές τον καταλαβαίνω όταν αντιδρούσε και δεν με άφησε να ακολουθήσω το επάγγελμά του, πρέπει να είδαν πολλά τα μάτια του σαράντα χρόνια στη θάλασσα !
Για αυτό τιμώ τη θάλασσα και τους ναυτικούς, γιατί βλέπω τον πατέρα μου ανάμεσά τους.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πριν απο 15 χρονια πηγαινοντας στο Αμπελακι ειδα μπαταρισμενο το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ και μου εκανε εντυπωση το μικρο του βθθισμα. Ειναι αραγε ακομα εκει η το ανελκυσαν

----------


## Ellinis

Παρότι είχα κοιτάξει, πριν από το 2000 κιόλας, δεν το είχα δει ποτέ.
Aπ'οτι μου έχει πει ένας φίλος που συχνάζει στην περιοχή, κάποια στιγμή το καλύψανε με μπάζα... 
Ξέρεις σε ποίο σημείο ακριβώς ήταν μπαταρισμένο;

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αγαπητε Αρη οπως μπαινουμε στο Αμπελακι  με το καραβακι δεξια ειναι ενα ναυπηγειο εκει διπλα ηταν.

----------


## Ellinis

Aρχές της δεκαετίας του '60. Ίσως να είμαστε στο τέλος της σεζόν μιας και το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ φαίνεται πολυκαιρισμένο...
Πίσω του ένα κτίριο που έχει κατα περιόδους στεγάσει τις μεγαλύτερες ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες, προπολεμικά την "Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος", από τη δεκαετία του ΄50 την "αυτοκρατορία" των Τυπάλδων και σήμερα την Hellenic Seaways.

pantelis1.jpg
Φωτογραφία : Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το κτιριο ηταν ιδιοκτησιας των Τυπαλδων

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aρχές της δεκαετίας του '60. Ίσως να είμαστε στο τέλος της σεζόν μιας και το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ φαίνεται πολυκαιρισμένο...
> Πίσω του ένα κτίριο που έχει κατα περιόδους στεγάσει τις μεγαλύτερες ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες, προπολεμικά την "Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος", από τη δεκαετία του ΄50 την "αυτοκρατορία" των Τυπάλδων και σήμερα την Hellenic Seaways.
> 
> pantelis1.jpg
> Φωτογραφία : Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου


ΧΘΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΑ ΚΤΙΡΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΡΟ ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΑΤΟΥ.ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ Α΄ΟΡΟΦΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΟ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ,ΕΚΕΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΑΚΟΥ.ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛ.ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΙΝ 15(?) ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ, ΕΓΡΑΦΕ "ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΪΑ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ ΑΦΩΝ ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ"TYPALDOS BROS ΑEGEAN STEAM NAVIGATION" ME TEΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ. 
Η ΗSW ΣΤΕΓΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΡΟ Τ.Π.Κ.Π.Ε.Ν.(TAMEIO ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ) ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΤΟ ΙΣΟΓΕΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΟΡΟΦΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ (ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ ΚΛΠ) ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στον 5ο οροφο εξακολουθουσε να ειναι το γραφειο του Σπυρου Τυπαλδου μεχρι την ημερα της δολοφονιας του.
Στο ισογειο θυμαμαι τα εκδοτηρια εισητηριων για την ατμοπλοια ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ και στις δυο 
βιτρινες υπηρχαν τα μοντελα των πλοιων ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.
Νομιζω οτι το κτιριο ανηκει στους κληρονομους των Τυπαλδων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφεροντα πλανα απο τα επικαιρα του Δεκαπενταυγουστου 1958 (απο το Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο) http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...594&thid=12213

Εδω μερικα ωραιοτατα πλανα του κατασπρου *Παντελη* σε ολες του της χαρες και χωρις ιχνος σκουριας (2:04−2:06)

12.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφεροντα πλανα απο τα επικαιρα του Δεκαπενταυγουστου 1959 (απο το Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο) http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...918&thid=13227

Εδω μερικα ωραιοτατα πλανα του κατασπρου *Παντελη* 

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφεροντα πλανα απο τα επικαιρα του Δεκαπενταυγουστου 1957 (απο το Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο) http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digitalview.jsp?get_ac_id=1432&thid=13373

Εδω μερικα ωραιοτατα πλανα του κατασπρου *Παντελη* 

Σε ενα απο τα πλανα το *Κολοκοτρωνης* πισω του.

0.jpg

Σε ενα αλλο πλανο ενα μεγαλο πλοιο με δυο φουγαρα. Ποιο να ειναι;

----------


## Ellinis

> 0.jpg
> 
> Σε ενα αλλο πλανο ενα μεγαλο πλοιο με δυο φουγαρα. Ποιο να ειναι;


Το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ είναι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ είναι.


Και τι να εκανε στην Τηνο τετοια μερα;

----------


## Ellinis

Ότι κάνανε και τα άλλα, μεταφέρανε πιστούς για το προσκύνημα. Κάποιοι εφοπλιστές προσφέρανε δωρεάν πλοία τους για να μεταφέρουν στο νησί άπορους κλπ, και σε αυτά τα πλαίσια πρέπει να μπήκε και το "Φρειδερίκη".

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Mια ωραία φωτογραφία του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ του Φουστάνου πλαγιοδετημένο στο Καρλόβασι.

Για τους φίλους TSS Apollon, Ben Bruce, Ellinis, maiandros και idrohoos

pantelis 8.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τα ντοκουμεντα πεφτουν βροχη!!!  Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο GIANNHS  MANTZOURIS!!!

----------


## Ellinis

η χαρακτηριστική φιγούρα του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ στην Ικαρία. Σε ποιό από τα "λιμάνια" της όμως;

pantelis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιστευτη φωτογραφια εποχης !

----------


## despo

[QUOTE=Ellinis;498152]η χαρακτηριστική φιγούρα του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ στην Ικαρία. Σε ποιό από τα "λιμάνια" της όμως;
Μήπως είναι στον Αρμενιστή ; Οπως και νάχει πάντως, είναι τρομερή η φωτογραφία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> η χαρακτηριστική φιγούρα του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ στην Ικαρία. Σε ποιό από τα "λιμάνια" της όμως;
> 
> pantelis.jpg


Πρέπει να είναι στον Άγιο Κήρυκο. Κάπου έιχα διαβάσει ότι υπήρχαν μεταλλεία στον Άγιο Κήρυκο οπότε η κατασκευή για τη φόρτωση μεταλλεύματος που διακρίνεται πρ΄πει να είναι από αυτά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχουν ακόμα ερείπια από την κατασκευή. Επίσης στον πιλότο του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου τοου 1968 γράφει ότι ένας κυματοθραύστης ήταν υπο κατασκευή το 1968 προφανώς εννοεί αυτό που υπάρχει τώρα και δεν υπήρχε τότε.

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο βλέπουμε τα σχέδια ενός ναρκαλιευτικού της ίδιας κλάσης με το HMS Jasper μετέπειτα Παντελής. Εντύπωση κάνει η τεράστια για το μέγεθός του ηλεκτρομηχανή (540 kW) που αναφέρεται στο σχέδιο της σελίδας 6 να υπάρχει στην πρύμη. Προφανώς χρησίμευε στην ναρκαλιεία αλλά όπως διαβάζουμε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος ο Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου αναφέρει ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε για την ηλεκτροδότηση της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## Ellinis

Και εμένα για Άγιο Κύρηκο μου κάνει με το βράχο αυτό να είναι τώρα στο τέλος της κεντρικής πλατείας. Όμως η όμορφη παραλία με τις βαρκούλες έδωσε τη θέση της στον παραλιακό δρόμο... :Apologetic: 

Να δούμε και το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ όταν ηλεκτροδοτούσε τη Θεσσαλονίκη, σε φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό Αργώ.

pantelis salonica.jpg

Σε μια συνομιλία που είχα πρόσφατα με ένα γηραιό δύτη μου ανέφερε πως τη δεκαετία του '70 πήρε άδεια για να βγάλει μέταλλα από το μπαταρισμένο ναυάγιο του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ στα Αμπελάκια. Χαρακτηριστικά ανέφερε: "Όταν διύσδυσα στο ναυάγιο τρελάθηκα! Κάθε μέρα βγάζαμε πέντε με εφτά τόνους μέταλλα. Είχε μεγάλες γεννήτριες με κάτι μαξιλάρια από μπρούντζο! Για αυτό και πριν γίνει επιβατηγό το είχαν στη Θεσσαλονίκη για να δίνει ηλεκτρικό στην πόλη."

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πρέπει να είναι στον Άγιο Κήρυκο. Κάπου έιχα διαβάσει ότι υπήρχαν μεταλλεία στον Άγιο Κήρυκο οπότε η κατασκευή για τη φόρτωση μεταλλεύματος που διακρίνεται πρ΄πει να είναι από αυτά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχουν ακόμα ερείπια από την κατασκευή. Επίσης στον πιλότο του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου τοου 1968 γράφει ότι ένας κυματοθραύστης ήταν υπο κατασκευή το 1968 προφανώς εννοεί αυτό που υπάρχει τώρα και δεν υπήρχε τότε.
> 
> Στο συνημμένο αρχείο βλέπουμε τα σχέδια ενός ναρκαλιευτικού της ίδιας κλάσης με το HMS Jasper μετέπειτα Παντελής. Εντύπωση κάνει η τεράστια για το μέγεθός του ηλεκτρομηχανή (540 kW) που αναφέρεται στο σχέδιο της σελίδας 6 να υπάρχει στην πρύμη. Προφανώς χρησίμευε στην ναρκαλιεία αλλά όπως διαβάζουμε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος ο Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου αναφέρει ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε για την ηλεκτροδότηση της Θεσσαλονίκης.


Παντα ενημερωμενος ο Παναγιωτης.Μακαρι να ειχα αυτα τα σχεδια πριν 4 χρονια οταν εφτιαξα ενα μικρο μοντελο του παντελης θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμα

IMG_8928.jpg

----------


## sylver23

> η χαρακτηριστική φιγούρα του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ στην Ικαρία. Σε ποιό από τα "λιμάνια" της όμως;
> 
> pantelis.jpg


Tην έχουμε ξανα ανεβάσει και παλαιότερα αλλά μάλλον χάθηκε. Φυσικά και είναι στον Άγιο Κήρυκο

edit-την έχει ανεβάσει ο idrohoos εδώ

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εξαιρετική θεωρώ φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από τα υπόστεγα που τότε υπήρχαν στου Τζελέπη. Τα αδέλφια Braun από το Αμέρικα γυρίσαν όλο τον κόσμο φωτογραφίζοντας κάθε λογίς πλεούμενο. Δεν παρέλειψαν να επισκεφθούν τον Πειραιά - τη Μέκα των καραβολατρών - και τραβήξαν φανταστικές φωτογραφίες (slides για την ακρίβεια) όπως αυτή...

pantelis.jpg
πηγή

----------


## despo

> Μια εξαιρετική θεωρώ φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από τα υπόστεγα που τότε υπήρχαν στου Τζελέπη. Τα αδέλφια Braun από το Αμέρικα γυρίσαν όλο τον κόσμο φωτογραφίζοντας κάθε λογίς πλεούμενο. Δεν παρέλειψαν να επισκεφθούν τον Πειραιά - τη Μέκα των καραβολατρών - και τραβήξαν φανταστικές φωτογραφίες (slides για την ακρίβεια) όπως αυτή...
> 
> pantelis.jpg
> πηγή


Απο αυτό το υπόστεγο έκανες θαύματα !!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Μια εξαιρετική θεωρώ φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από τα υπόστεγα που τότε υπήρχαν στου Τζελέπη. Τα αδέλφια Braun από το Αμέρικα γυρίσαν όλο τον κόσμο φωτογραφίζοντας κάθε λογίς πλεούμενο. Δεν παρέλειψαν να επισκεφθούν τον Πειραιά - τη Μέκα των καραβολατρών - και τραβήξαν φανταστικές φωτογραφίες (slides για την ακρίβεια) όπως αυτή...
> 
> pantelis.jpg
> πηγή


Φανταστική φωτογραφία,πεντακάθαρη!λες και τραβήχτηκε σήμερα!!

----------


## Ellinis

Aφού σας άρεσε δείτε και την πρυμνιά άποψη με τα δυο φουγάρα να φαίνονται!

Pantelis1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Χαρμα  ιδεσθαι!!!
Εικονες μοναδικες  και συλλεκτικοτατες!!!


_

----------


## Ellinis

To ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ αρόδο στη Μύκονο τον Αύγουστο του 1960 με τους βαρκάρηδες με τις λάντζες επί το έργο. Από ένα σλάιντ της αμερικανίδας φωτογράφου Elva Hunting που είχε επισκεφθεί τότε την Ελλάδα και φρόντισε να μας χαρίσει αρκετές καραβολατρικές εικόνες και όχι μόνο. 

mykonos.jpg pantelis.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία που βρέθηκε στα παλιατζίδικα του Θησείου, με το πλοίο όταν ήταν δεμένο στη Θεσσαλονίκη ως σταθμός παραγωγής ρεύματος.

Pantelis ex Jasper.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Απιθανη ψαρια φιλε Ellinis!!!  Συλλεκτικο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο!!!_

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Μια εξαιρετική θεωρώ φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από τα υπόστεγα που τότε υπήρχαν στου Τζελέπη. Τα αδέλφια Braun από το Αμέρικα γυρίσαν όλο τον κόσμο φωτογραφίζοντας κάθε λογίς πλεούμενο. Δεν παρέλειψαν να επισκεφθούν τον Πειραιά - τη Μέκα των καραβολατρών - και τραβήξαν φανταστικές φωτογραφίες (slides για την ακρίβεια) όπως αυτή...
> 
> pantelis.jpg
> πηγή


Ποιό είναι το πλοίο με το σήμα των Τυπαλδων απο πίσω;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ_

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> _To  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ_



 :Encouragement:  ...με την καλημέρα μου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φωτογραφία αγορασμένη σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι. Το _ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ_, λογικά κάπου στον Πειραιά (ακτή Τζελέπη ???) ή στα .....πέριξ αυτού (Πέραμα ???).

PANTELIS.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία αγορασμένη σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι. Το _ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ_, λογικά κάπου στον Πειραιά (ακτή Τζελέπη ???) ή στα .....πέριξ αυτού (Πέραμα ???).
> 
> PANTELIS.jpg


 Πειραιά είναι.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια της φωτογραφίας που ανέβασα εδώ με τα δυο πλοία ηλεκτροπαραγωγής στη Θεσσαλονίκη, να προσθέσω και άλλη μια με το πρώην JASPER το 1953

jasper.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο,στο 6' λεπτό,ξεκινάει ένα παλιό φιλμάκι διάρκειας 5 περίπου λεπτών με τίτλο,"Διακοπές στην όμορφη Σύρα".https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3UE...IvkbnEKRgQCPr5 
> Τα στιγμιότυπα εν πλω,πιστεύω είναι από το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, στο ταξίδι του προς την Σύρο, και εν συνεχεία έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε άλλα δύο μικρά στιγμιότυπα του πλοίου,μέσα και έξω από το λιμάνι της Σύρου καθώς επίσης και πλάνα του ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ και του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.


Στο όμορφο φιλμάκι που ανέβασες να προσθέσω και το παρακάτω με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον μεταξύ 2:40 με 2:50.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IBR...IvkbnEKRgQCPr5

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο όμορφο φιλμάκι που ανέβασες να προσθέσω και το παρακάτω με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον μεταξύ 2:40 με 2:50.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IBR...IvkbnEKRgQCPr5


Μπραβο σου και παλι μπραβο σου φιλε Αντωνη!!!   Το *ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ* ειναι...
19600525 PantelisDespoina.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

[QUOTE=Nicholas Peppas;582790]

[URL]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IBRDhsLvM8&index=1&list=PLqO7OyVsA6

...πολύ μπατάρει, όμως, το πλοίο (Παντελής) στο 2'44'' κατά τη μανούβρα πριν την οπισθοπορεία του.  Δεν τολμώ να φαντασθώ τι θα γινόταν μεσοπέλαγα με καιρό ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

[QUOTE=Dream Star Glaros;582897]


> [URL]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IBRDhsLvM8&index=1&list=PLqO7OyVsA6
> 
> ...πολύ μπατάρει, όμως, το πλοίο (Παντελής) στο 2'44'' κατά τη μανούβρα πριν την οπισθοπορεία του.  Δεν τολμώ να φαντασθώ τι θα γινόταν μεσοπέλαγα με καιρό ...


Και εγω σκεφτηκα το ιδιο...

----------


## Maiandros

> Στο όμορφο φιλμάκι που ανέβασες να προσθέσω και το παρακάτω με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον μεταξύ 2:40 με 2:50.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IBR...IvkbnEKRgQCPr5


Υπέροχη η _"εισβολή"_ του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ στο λιμάνι της Σύρου!

----------


## Maiandros

[QUOTE=Dream Star Glaros;582897]


> [URL]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IBRDhsLvM8&index=1&list=PLqO7OyVsA6
> 
> ...πολύ μπατάρει, όμως, το πλοίο (Παντελής) στο 2'44'' κατά τη μανούβρα πριν την οπισθοπορεία του.  Δεν τολμώ να φαντασθώ τι θα γινόταν μεσοπέλαγα με καιρό ...


.....με κλειστή στροφή και με κάποια ...καλή ταχύτητα ,νομίζω ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να πάρει τέτοια κλίση το πλοίο

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια λήψη από βρετανικό φίλμ (αχνό)φαίνεται δεμένο στη Θεσσαλονίκη το μετέπειτα ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ και ένα ακόμη από τα Auk που ηλεκτροδοτούσαν την πόλη. Το JASPER νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά αρχικά με το όνομα ΤΖΑΣΠΑΡ (!) και μόνο τον Μάη του 1957 πήρε επίσημα το όνομα ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ, επτά μήνες μετά την αγορά του από την Ατμοπλοΐα Φουστάνου. 

Image1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φωτογραφιες του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ στο ebay 

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-LEGEN...item4662822f09

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εικόνα από το πρυμνιό κατάστρωμα του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ μας μεταφέρει σε μια εποχή που αν και πρόσφατη φαινεται πια πολύ μακρινή.

pantelis - konrad helbing.jpg
πηγή (c) Konrad Helbing

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια εικόνα από το πρυμνιό κατάστρωμα του ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ μας μεταφέρει σε μια εποχή που αν και πρόσφατη φαινεται πια πολύ μακρινή.
> 
> pantelis - konrad helbing.jpg
> πηγή (c) Konrad Helbing


 Ακόμα κ πριν από 25-30 χρόνια,τα καλάθια με το πανί ήταν οι αποσκευές κάποιων ηλικιωμένων επιβατών που κυρίως προέρχονταν από χωριά.Αυτό ήταν γνώριμη εικόνα στα όλα τα ΜΜΜ. Πιό παλιά μαζί με τα καλάθια έβλέπες κ κότες!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ...τεχνικής φύσεως παρέμβαση. Όχι πως αλλάζει κάτι δραματικά στην φωτό, αλλά η σωστή της "απεικόνιση" είναι η παρακάτω.

pantelis - konrad helbing.jpg

Ένα "πρόβλημα" που το έχουμε δει και σε άλλες φωτό σκαναρισμένες από slide, και οφείλεται στο ότι στα παλιά κυρίως films-slides (1960 - 1970) ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να ξεχωρίσεις με την υφή ή με "το μάτι" ποιά ήταν η σωστή πλευρά τους, αυτή δηλαδή της emulsion. Πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίστηκε καλύτερα από την δεκαετία '80 και μετά όταν και η σωστή πλευρά της emulsion παρέμεινε γυαλιστερή όπως και στα παλαιότερα φιλμς, και η πίσω πλευρά έγινε περισσότερο "ματ".   

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση βοηθάει το όνομα "ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ" στα σωσίβια, σε άλλες όμως περιπτώσεις δύσκολα θα μπορούσε κανείς να διαπιστώσει το λάθος.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Ακόμα κ πριν από 25-30 χρόνια,τα καλάθια με το πανί ήταν οι αποσκευές κάποιων ηλικιωμένων επιβατών που κυρίως προέρχονταν από χωριά.Αυτό ήταν γνώριμη εικόνα στα όλα τα ΜΜΜ. Πιό παλιά μαζί με τα καλάθια έβλέπες κ κότες!


Φίλε, αυτά τα καλάθια τα έλεγαν κωφίνια. Τα χρησιμοποιούσαν και αστοί που ταξίδευαν στα ή από τα νησιά τους. Θεωρούνταν πολύ πρακτικά για μεταφορά φρούτων και εν γένει τροφίμων σε κάποιες ποσότητες.
Κατά τα λοιπά, βλέπω στην φωτο και αυτές τις σκληρές βαλίτσες με τις χαρακτηριστικές κλειδαριές.  Τώρα πια μπορεί να τις δούμε σε κάποιο πατάρι,  σκονισμένες και γεμάτες αναμνήσεις από άλλες εποχές…

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε, αυτά τα καλάθια τα έλεγαν κωφίνια. Τα χρησιμοποιούσαν και αστοί που ταξίδευαν στα ή από τα νησιά τους. Θεωρούνταν πολύ πρακτικά για μεταφορά φρούτων και εν γένει τροφίμων σε κάποιες ποσότητες.
> Κατά τα λοιπά, βλέπω στην φωτο και αυτές τις σκληρές βαλίτσες με τις χαρακτηριστικές κλειδαριές.  Τώρα πια μπορεί να τις δούμε σε κάποιο πατάρι,  σκονισμένες και γεμάτες αναμνήσεις από άλλες εποχές…


Ανάλογα το μέρος είχαν διάφορες ονομασίες.Έχω ακούσει κ καλαθούνες.Τα τρόφιμα συνήθως ήταν δώρο προς τους συγγενείς στην πρωτεύουσα αλλά έβαζαν κ άλλα είδη.
Σαν αυτές τις βαλίτσες μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια είχα μιά σε τυρκουάζ χρώμα κ σινιάλα της Greek Line . Φίλοι ελληνοαμερικάνοι μάλλον την αγόρασαν σε κάποιο Υ/Κ κ τελικά ξέμεινε σε εμάς. :Fat:

----------


## Blitz-X

> Ανάλογα το μέρος είχαν διάφορες ονομασίες.Έχω ακούσει κ καλαθούνες.Τα τρόφιμα συνήθως ήταν δώρο προς τους συγγενείς στην πρωτεύουσα αλλά έβαζαν κ άλλα είδη...


Σαν πιτσιρικάς, θυμάμαι άπειρες παραλαβές από τα ασυνόδευτα δέματα των ΑΝΕΚόπλοιων, με τέτοιες "κόφες" ή "κοφίνια" με φαγώσιμα, μαζί με τον πατέρα μου. Μάλιστα σαν σφράγισμα/καπάκι χρησιμοποιούσαν ύφασμα ραμμένο με σακοράφα και σπάγκο γύρω γύρω στα καλάμια  :Friendly Wink: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλιστα σαν σφράγισμα/καπάκι χρησιμοποιούσαν ύφασμα ραμμένο με σακοράφα και σπάγκο γύρω γύρω στα καλάμια 
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


 Aυτό το ύφασμα  το ανέφερα πιό πάνω κ μάλιστα έγραφαν με στυλό τα στοιχεία τους.Συνήθως τα κρατούσαν παππούδες με τραγιάσκα ή γιαγιάδες με μαντήλι.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες από το κατάστρωμα ενός πλοίου που ταξίδευε προς Τήνο. Από τα χρώματα στο σωσίβιο σκέφτηκα οτι θα είναι ένα από τα πλοία του Φουστάνου και συγκρίνοντας με _αυτή_ τη φωτογραφία, κατέληξα οτι βλέπουμε το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ.

To Tinos 01.jpg To Tinos 02.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ανακοινωνεται στις 6/7/1957 οτι το *ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ* αρχιζει δρομολογια σε λιγο...

19570706 Pantelis E.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aσυνήθιστος πραγματικά όρος "ηλεκτροδηζελόπλοιον".

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ εν πλω προς Τήνο το 1962 και εν πλω προς Σάμο το 1966, και οι δυο από την ομάδα ΤΗΝΟΣ: ΑΝΑΠΟΛΩ Το ΧΘΕΣ

107917050_3112282185534942_8760631463548656112_o.jpg

87256983_2781923668570797_5343721000271872_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτό το φιλμάκι στο 0.58, ο ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ξεπετάγεται ολοζώντανος με φόντο ένα κυκλαδονήσι
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2V9cCPwb0U

παντελης.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε αυτό το φιλμάκι στο 0.58, ο ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ξεπετάγεται ολοζώντανος με φόντο ένα κυκλαδονήσι
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2V9cCPwb0U
> 
> παντελης.png


K πολλά βαπόρια στον Πειραιά.Θα σταθώ στο ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ με τα σινιάλα των Δωρικών.

----------


## Maiandros

> Σε αυτό το φιλμάκι στο 0.58, ο ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ξεπετάγεται ολοζώντανος με φόντο ένα κυκλαδονήσι
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2V9cCPwb0U
> 
> παντελης.png


Το όμορφο αυτό φιλμάκι μας ταξιδεύει κι εμάς ως επιβάτες στο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ,αν δεν κάνω λάθος και το κυκλαδονήσι  πρέπει να είναι η Τζιά με τον φάρος της

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το όμορφο αυτό φιλμάκι μας ταξιδεύει κι εμάς ως επιβάτες στο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ,αν δεν κάνω λάθος και το κυκλαδονήσι  πρέπει να είναι η Τζιά με τον φάρος της


Στη Τζιά  ο  φάρος είναι στον κάβο Ταμέλο.

----------


## Maiandros

> Στη Τζιά  ο  φάρος είναι στον κάβο Ταμέλο.


Κάβος Τάμελος πρέπει να είναι το σωστό...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάβος Τάμελος πρέπει να είναι το σωστό...


Αναφέρονται ως ορθές κ οι 2 περιπτώσεις με επικρατούσα τα τελευταία χρόνια την προπαραλήγουσα :Smile New: .

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτο του πλοίου το 1952 όταν - ως JASPER ακόμη - τροφοδοτούσε με ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα την Θεσσαλονίκη.

pantelis as jasper 1952 - christopher riley.jpg
πηγή (c) Christopher Railey

----------

